

Indian ISP’s Block Pastebin and GitHub - avinassh
http://secureall.org/news/blog/indian-isps-block-free-paste-website-pastebin-git-hosting-repository-github/

======
avinassh
On my ISP, BSNL, I can access them over https. However for my friends', it's
not working at all. For some changing DNS to Google or OpenDNS fixes the
issue, but not for everyone.

But why GitHub :-( Earlier Pastebin was once banned saying it was used to
share links to torrents of movies. Now some idiot might have thought even
GitHub is also same as Pastebin. This is just my speculation.

~~~
shanth
#PK effect ? O_o

